
Siren of Shame – Build Monitor - isp
https://sirenofshame.com/
======
isp
> Does your team conveniently ignore broken builds?

> Plug in our USB siren, the blaring lights and audio will have build-breakers
> cowering in fear.

USB siren:
[https://sirenofshame.com/products](https://sirenofshame.com/products)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/AutomatedArchitecture/SirenOfShame](https://github.com/AutomatedArchitecture/SirenOfShame)

